# Autotrail Apache 700



## Tarquin_the_Flasher (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there, we bought a new 2012 Autotrail Apache 700 and after less than 2 weeks away noticed the wood effect vinyl blistering next to the gas hob and the LED strip light above has melted. I think it must be a design fault to happen on a new vehicle, I reckon the hob must be too close to the bulkhead. It's not really what you expect on a £50k vehicle.
Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Our Delaware has a similar layout round the hob and we have not had a problem.
110 nights in it this year, from new, and we use the cooker most days.
Perhaps too small a pan on too large a ring??? Just a thought.

Landyman.


----------



## Tarquin_the_Flasher (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Landyman, the pan sizes comply with the user guide so that should be Ok. I notice the Delaware doesn't have the microwave cupboard directly over the hob as in the apache 700. I think the extra overhang traps heat under the cupboard. The underside of the cupboard is also slightly blistered.

T t F


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We had a new 700 back in January 2012.
I read reports of this problem and made a point of asking the dealer to question Autotrail if we needed any modifications etc.. Of course the answer came back as there were no known issues.

Our van was used constantly for 2 months as soon as we had it plus been in regular use during the year, we do use the cooker a lot. No problems to date BUT I am keeping a watch on it just in case... I think the shield between the cooker and the wall board could be made higher.
Hope you get it resolved.... Keep us informed,,


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, ignore my last post.. !!

It's now happening to mine..
The light cover above the cooker has almost melted and distorted, the veneer on both the side wall and the underneath of the cupboard are blistering. 


Tarquin, Did you get any outcome to yours ??


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

In our Excel, we always crack the window open when using the hob as it might (?) deflect some of the heat and gases away from the LED and sides ? 
I've never seen this before though! If the Dealer refuses to help I would consider adding some heat resistant Glass to the side. Not sure about the LED though>


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Just a thought :roll: would it be possible to fit an cooker extractor fan above the rings :?:


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We've recently bought the Scout (with identical layout) and having seen your post previously keeping an eye on things. We have noticed it getting pretty hot in the general area above the hob and avoid using the ring nearest the bulkhead (apart from for low heat/simmering. Opening the window certainly helps to an extent. 

Shame the glass top doesn't hinge on the right to protect the bulkhead plus increase ventilation.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you have read my other posts the van has had an issue with leaking Heki and a damp issue in offside wall dinette area. It's been to Autotrail factory on 3rd jan for re-sealing of the Heki and is due back at Autotrail on 15th April for them to look into the side wall issue.
I will be emailing Autotrail shortly ref the heat and blistering issue.

Ref the Dealer.... " Leisurekingdon / Don Amott" Still as of today they have NOT replied to my original email from mid December !!!!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys have me a bit concerned we take delivery of a new Mohawk March 1st, it has the same cooker layout!!!


----------



## Tarquin_the_Flasher (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Tonka, 
We got nowhere with the dealer, we went down the Sale of Goods Act - 'Not fit for purpose' route as advised by the Citizens Advice Consumer Service to try and get a 'long lasting repair' as required by the Sale of Goods Act. The dealers Service Manager ignored my requests for an appropriate modification to cure the problem and also had no regard for the Sale of Goods Act either. I would need to start legal proceedings to take it any further. I contacted the NCC but they weren't interested even though the dealer and manufacturer are both NCC members and the vehicle is NCC approved. If you read the gas hob manufacturers instruction booklet you will see that the minimum distance for adjacent surfaces hasn't been complied with which is a pretty basic design detail. I have noticed that Autotrail have redesigned the 2013 model in this specific area to help dissipate the heat, so a similar modification should be possible on our vehicles, instead of just replacing what's already there under warranty so it can all happen again. I might contact Autotrail directly as I can't get the dealer to fight my corner with the manufacturer. See photos below.

T t F


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Dont let them get away with it. The sale contract is with the dealer and they must put right any warranty defects and thus issue seems to involve a design defect. I am a lawyer and would not accept this situation for a moment longer


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Autotrail are aware of issues with the hob- we've just melted our second window frame! The first time it happened, I noticed a bit of bubbling on the frame and it was replaced . ( Autotrail Tracker FB 2012) We got it back, fixed, after a habitation check which had found loads of damp and we had the locker doors replaced. 
The second time it happened I had a frying pan on the back ring and the oven on. I contacted Autotrail as I was very worried about what was potentially a very serious issue and a fire hazard. Autotrail had a guy from Thetford ovens in to the factory within two days and they did lots of testing to try to replicate what had happened . They are now waiting for a written report from Thetford. They couldn't melt the window as I did. However they didn't do it with pans on the hob!
I have been told by Autotrail that despite using the same pans for years in four different Autotrails ( plus two caravans) that I am using the wrong size pans and that the frying pan on the back ring deflected the heat under the glass panel and onto the window frame....I asked why it hadn't happened on other vans and I was told it was to do with tolerances. My tolerance for this situation is wearing thin. They wanted me to take the van to the factory and look at my pans...........? However we don't have time to do this. 
I'm not completely convinced- what are your views?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I am still scheduled for my van to be in the factory on 15th April, so only a week to go... Will post any outcome...


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*BRITISH VANS*

I am sorry to hear this but quite frankly I had years of build problems with brand new British manufactured vans and no problems now I have bought a brand new a European made A Class van . well tested and tried design. Do not accept something that is legally not of satisfactory quality and fir for purpose. You have a right to reject within a reasonable time.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Today is "van empty day"...

Taking everything out ready for the drive up to factory late Sunday night. Preparing my list of issue's along with some of the annoying items we have found which maybe they will or wont take any notice of.

Duds..
"Dont let them get away with it. The sale contract is with the dealer and they must put right any warranty defects and thus issue seems to involve a design defect. I am a lawyer and would not accept this situation for a moment longer"

Due to timing with holidays etc, I by-passed the dealer and went direct to the manufacturer / builder. My understanding is that the dealer would have only been liable for the first 12 month anyway. After that they have to get approval for any work from the manufacturer. It has been said that warrentee work, even when approved, pays a lot less in labour charges then dealers can make doing other things...
At least by going direct to Autotrail the cant "pass the buck" to anyone else..!!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

VAN delivered to Autotrail along with my list.. Let's now wait and see the outcome..
Another owner with a Mohawk was also parked up there when I arrived last night. Another water problem, 1 year old had, the hab check and damp found around the rear lockers...


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

I was looking around my local dealer recently and he had 2 relatively new Mohawks for sale and both looked as if one of the rear doors had been repaired/changed
The graphic strip on one was a slightly different colour and the other one it was out of line so much so my wife noticed it 
I think a lot of the Mohawks are having problems with their rear doors at the moment


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

MrGaz said:


> I was looking around my local dealer recently and he had 2 relatively new Mohawks for sale and both looked as if one of the rear doors had been repaired/changed
> The graphic strip on one was a slightly different colour and the other one it was out of line so much so my wife noticed it
> I think a lot of the Mohawks are having problems with their rear doors at the moment


The graphic strip on mine is slightly off colour, I think they all are...
When I went January for the re-seal of the HEKI they did the lockers as well, although we had no issues with them. The work guy did mention something about a new "better" sealant being used as the old one was "crap" !!


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

tonka said:


> The graphic strip on mine is slightly off colour, I think they all are...


Perhaps I am just lucky as all my graphic strips match on my 2010 Apache... 
I hope your issues are sorted to your satisfaction...G


----------



## A1BSF (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi Same problem on our new 2021 auto trail F62 Motorhome 1st 
use of rear gas hob window open-door open, extractor on, led lights all melted under unit directly above pan, gas leak, water leak,15 fault codes 4 new injectors all within first 200 miles not to mention doors lock automatically locking keys inside and locked out plus xeon 9.5 inch nav/radio cannot be used UNLESS ignition is ON the last 2 issues auto trail know about but nothing can be done they said on phone, FORD have been excellent sorting 4 new injectors ford said common fault done hundreds drives well now just looks like PDI was not done where we bought from in Manchester Auto trail dealer otherwise they would have found some of the faults and rectified before we collected from tot---g-ons


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Heavens above, the original post was from 2012 - you'd have thought autotrail would have solved the problem by now!

To be fair, the PDI is unlikely to show up melting of the leds as they wouldn't have the gas on that long. But an autotrail dealer would probably have come across the problem before.

I do hope you're still able to enjoy your MH - and welcome to the forum.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What has FORD got to do with a 2021 Autotrail when they are FIAT motors or have they changed the base vehicle in the past 6 years?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would say they probably have Jan. A1BSF is unlikely to have got that wrong.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I would say they probably have Jan. A1BSF is unlikely to have got that wrong.


Correct Jean they've mainly used Fiat base BUT also Merc AND Ford.

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/warranty-terms-and-conditions

Terry


----------

